# Someone asked for the pattern



## windyt (Jan 3, 2015)

Someone asked for the pattern for the afghan in my avatar. The flower pattern came from here:
http://bonitapatternsblog.com/2013/12/06/free-crocodile-stitch-flower-pattern/
The afghan part is just solid dc's with sections of open-work dc. Then the vines I crocheted and hooked chains right to the afghan as it lay out on the bed.


----------



## windyt (Jan 3, 2015)

windyt said:


> Someone asked for the pattern for the afghan in my avatar. The flower pattern came from here:
> http://bonitapatternsblog.com/2013/12/06/free-crocodile-stitch-flower-pattern/
> The afghan part is just solid dc's with sections of open-work dc. Then the vines I crocheted and hooked chains right to the afghan as it lay out on the bed.


Oops, forgot to attach the picture. Her it is...


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Lovely, thank you


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow stunning


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Really lovely!!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Cute pattern, very different! What did you put in the center of the flower? Are those popcorn stitches or a crochet button?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is a beautiful afghan. :thumbup:


----------



## windyt (Jan 3, 2015)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Cute pattern, very different! What did you put in the center of the flower? Are those popcorn stitches or a crochet button?


Thanks for the compliment! You can use buttons, pom poms or whatever you want, but I used those already made pompom puff ball thingy's you get at Joann's or Michaels craft store.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

windyt said:


> ... I used those already made pompom puff ball thingy's you get at Joann's or Michaels craft store.


How do they stand up in the wash?

I love your afghan!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is a beautiful afghan.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

Really pretty!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

WOW! That is really stunning!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Great Afghan, looks like a lot of finishing work but beautifully done.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous. &#128158;


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## Jaybee1107 (Nov 30, 2014)

So cheerful, lovely colors and design.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

very pretty!


----------



## windyt (Jan 3, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> How do they stand up in the wash?
> 
> I love your afghan!


I hot glued them on. As long as it is washed on a gentle cycle (which I did), it held up well.


----------



## windyt (Jan 3, 2015)

Grapejelli said:


> Great Afghan, looks like a lot of finishing work but beautifully done.


Yes, a lot of finishing work. There were supposed to be leaves too but the recipient wanted it the way it was without the leaves. She thought it might be too busy and take away from all the colors of the flowers


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

windyt said:


> Yes, a lot of finishing work. There were supposed to be leaves too but the recipient wanted it the way it was without the leaves. She thought it might be too busy and take away from all the colors of the flowers


She was right! It's perfect as is. :thumbup:


----------



## Gwenivere (Nov 1, 2013)

So very beautiful! I clicked on the link for the crocodile stitch flower and it printed out in another language! Would you have another link to this flower pattern? Also, sorry didn't understand about the blanket pattern with the wavy lines - would you mind sharing where you got the blanket pattern from? sorry for all the questions - many thanks!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

windyt said:


> Oops, forgot to attach the picture. Her it is...


Your afghan is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, wow, sooooo artistic.


----------

